# Does Car Insurance From One EU Country Cover You For Others



## woodbine (Jan 1, 2022)

Just a quick question about EU car insurance policies. If someone is living in an EU country and they take out car insurance in that country, does that automatically cover you to drive in all other EU countries? If yes, is there a time limit on how long you can drive your car in other EU countries?

Or do you need a special policy to drive in other EU countries.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you take car insurance in France, you receive a green certificate that you need to keep available in your car to prove your insurance. This green certificate is labeled: International Motor Insurance Card. And line 8 of the certificate details the territories for which the insurance certificate is valid. The listing is extensive and includes both EU and non-EU countries. 

But everywhere that there is reference to the international cover, they also refer you to the following website: Welcome to Council of Bureaux | Council of Bureaux You may want to explore that site a bit for more information about international coverage.


----------



## woodbine (Jan 1, 2022)

Many thanks, Bev. While we're on the subject of cars - I swapped my UK driving licence for a Czech one. When I move to France, will the CZ licence need to be changed for a French one? Or could I carry on with the CZ licence?

If I do need to swap, is it just a simple case of exchanging it in France?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From what I understand, you don't have to exchange a valid EU license for a French one - but if you do, it's a fairly straight-forward process. 

Have a look here for details: Vehicles


----------

